# Airbag ABS or RAS 3.0



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

So looking at picking up an airbag and can decide between the ABS Vario system with an evoc pack or the RAS 3.0 with a Jones pack. Anyone using either pros/cons or recommendations?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Both are solid. The ABS dual airbags is a nice feature. Less likely that both get punctured. The biggest problem is the system design. It is a lot harder to fly with an ABS set up and to get canisters and the charge handle. 

I am not sure on the Jones pack, but I used the Mammut RAS system for years. It was reliable and the pack is still one of the best I have carried. 

Overall, I would probably say go with the RAS pack as it will just be easier to deal with getting your canister filled and that sort of thing.

I moved on to a Black Diamond Jet force fwiw. Being able to fly with it is huge. Plus the multi deployments on one charge is nice. Super easy to repack the bag. Takes less than 10 minutes from when you deploy it to getting it set to go again.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

killclimbz said:


> Both are solid. The ABS dual airbags is a nice feature. Less likely that both get punctured. The biggest problem is the system design. It is a lot harder to fly with an ABS set up and to get canisters and the charge handle.
> 
> I am not sure on the Jones pack, but I used the Mammut RAS system for years. It was reliable and the pack is still one of the best I have carried.
> 
> ...


Agree, RAS pack are good, currently have both that and an ABS. ABS is also great.

Just a note though re black diamond. They're heavy! if you like a freestyle approach to off-piste riding and spins etc i'd avoid until they get the weight down. Huge battery packs.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It barely weighs anymore than my other packs. Maybe a pound or two more. I doubt that is going to make a difference in you freestyle approach. Whatever works for you though. The travel hassle was the main reason I switched. Otherwise I was perfectly happy with the RAS.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

The Ras Pack is winning as I like the fact you can just take the airbag out and use it as a normal rucksack where as the abs you can't


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

killclimbz said:


> It barely weighs anymore than my other packs. Maybe a pound or two more. I doubt that is going to make a difference if you freestyle approach. Whatever works for you though. The travel hassle was the main reason I switched. Otherwise I was perfectly happy with the RAS.


actually the black diamond is 7lb 11oz, versus my regular abs pack which is 4lb 3oz.
You are most certainly gonna notice that difference.
Loading up the black diamond you could end up with 10lbs on your back pretty quickly,


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

francium said:


> The Ras Pack is winning as I like the fact you can just take the airbag out and use it as a normal rucksack where as the abs you can't


It is also nice that you can switch it between packs. You can have your getting your freestyle on pack, and larger going on a long tour, hut trip pack. 

I still use my 35L RAS pack without the airbag in the spring time. It is an excellent carrying bag.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

francium said:


> The Ras Pack is winning as I like the fact you can just take the airbag out and use it as a normal rucksack where as the abs you can't





killclimbz said:


> It is also nice that you can switch it between packs. You can have your getting your freestyle on pack, and larger going on a long tour, hut trip pack.
> 
> I still use my 35L RAS pack without the airbag in the spring time. It is an excellent carrying bag.


Well I use the ABS base unit in combination with zip-on packs from Dakine, Burton, Osprey etc in various sizes. Most of them come with separate straps in case that I do not want to use the airbag.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Both are solid. The ABS dual airbags is a nice feature. Less likely that both get punctured. The biggest problem is the system design. It is a lot harder to fly with an ABS set up and to get canisters and the charge handle.
> 
> I am not sure on the Jones pack, but I used the Mammut RAS system for years. It was reliable and the pack is still one of the best I have carried.
> 
> ...





frankyfc said:


> Agree, RAS pack are good, currently have both that and an ABS. ABS is also great.
> 
> Just a note though re black diamond. They're heavy! if you like a freestyle approach to off-piste riding and spins etc i'd avoid until they get the weight down. Huge battery packs.



Depends highly on the county of one can reload or swap empty carteidges for Mammut. In Japan, we couldn't.

I've also swapped to Jetforce, tho with a Pieps bag for easier flying. All the lost nerves which TSA caused travelling with cartridges are gone now, yay.

Tho I have to agree that these Jetforce backpacks are huge. It's not so much the weight, but the size/length which bothers me. Killc, you're tall, you don't feel that, but I'm 172cm and the bag is so long, if crouching n pointing it, I cannot lift my head cos the bag is in the way, I've to look sideways. That's why I usually go back to the Mammut pack if resort based riding and only use the jetforce for touring and travel.


----------

